# What would you say..........



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

To a guy who sells his perfectly good 240SX ( KA24 , LSD , 5-spd) and buys..........a Mazda 3. I tell him I think he made a mistake , and get called an asshole for my pains. So what do the rest of you guys think.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey why not? Its a new car with probably better reliability and a warranty and better gas mileage. You didn't state his reasons however for buying it so its hard to judge. Perhaps he just wants some more practical and is growing up.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I would say, "That's an excellent new car you got there."

Mazda 3 is teh Hotness of newwer small cars.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with Ranex and Neil..especially Ranex. The 3 is more convenient...having 4 doors...better quality, no rust.


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

1 it's a Mazda... ford owns them (yeah yeah yeah before you go bitching about that I own a RX-7 TII, mr reliability right there).
2. Its the 1st gen. you never ever ever get the first year of a first gen car, there are always inherent problems that come out of it, it's like running a beta program.
3. different strokes for different folks.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

cthunder said:


> 1 it's a Mazda... ford owns them (yeah yeah yeah before you go bitching about that I own a RX-7 TII, mr reliability right there).
> 2. Its the 1st gen. you never ever ever get the first year of a first gen car, there are always inherent problems that come out of it, it's like running a beta program.
> 3. different strokes for different folks.


He's got a point. The first year ussually has lemons. But even though Mazda is owned by ford, Mazda's dont run like em. Mazda's are known for their pep. Can you say that about a ford? Just because ford owns the company doesn't mean the car's are the same. It's nothing more than ownership. The cars are definately different. Also, it all comes down to what the guy wanted. If didn't want a sports car and just wanted something simple and conservative then it works. There's alot of pro's and con's to getting that car. While we wouldn't get something like that, remember there are people out there who prefer to drive a truck and look at what we like and do and don't understand it. Everyone thinks differently.

Mitch


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I would say to you to think about his position; remember buying your first car? Regardless of what it was, there was still some love for it, unless you got a total piece of crap (don't think thats the case ever with a brand new car though). You can probably say what you said after hes realized the problems with his 3, but if not then its best kept to yourself for the time being till you can get all your friends to make fun of it at the same time. I personally would've said "why not a mazda 6?".


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My dad owns the RX-8 and so far it has been a great car with probably one of the best designs to date. Their is no reason to think this fantastic design would not be present in other Mazdas.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> But even though Mazda is owned by ford, Mazda's dont run like em. Mazda's are known for their pep. Can you say that about a ford? Just because ford owns the company doesn't mean the car's are the same. It's nothing more than ownership. The cars are definately different.


Except that the Mazda 3 engine is Ford's 2.3 litre. Oh, and the 3 is on the same platform as the Focus and they share 40% of their parts. But yeah, other than that, they are definately different.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

not sure about the engine, but the chassis is actually developed by Mazda. Ford just slapped it into the new focus because its so good.  And if anything, Ford is modelling itself after Mazda...eg. they adopted Mazda's assembly line process to increase their (Ford's) efficiency. I also agree with the first year lemon comment...cant really escape that except to wait.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

FCS said:


> Except that the Mazda 3 engine is Ford's 2.3 litre. Oh, and the 3 is on the same platform as the Focus and they share 40% of their parts. But yeah, other than that, they are definately different.


Not that this is a bad thing, I hear Focus' are rather good cars. Not sure about their reliablility, though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Neil said:


> Hey why not? Its a new car with probably better reliability and a warranty and better gas mileage. You didn't state his reasons however for buying it so its hard to judge. Perhaps he just wants some more practical and is growing up.



Apparently he just wanted something different. The 240 (91 I think) he had was a very nice clean well running example , and it was paid for. 

Heres a pic:









I'm not sure I understand the concept of wanting to go from RWD to FWD.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

safer in the winter....?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

specially in CO


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

andre said:


> safer in the winter....?


 Please , I drove my Z in 4 inches of snow. Safety is not an issue if you know HOW to drive.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Please , I drove my Z in 4 inches of snow. Safety is not an issue if you know HOW to drive.


True. FWD can also have negative aspects in winter driving like when the car starts to slip it goes straight where as RWD you can bring the back around. But it mostly depends on the driver's ability and knowledge of the car's reactions. I have FWD and outran a 4WD truck on snow covered roads(he laughed at my car so I decided to show him up on a 2-lane one way street). It mostly lies within the driver.

Mitch


----------

